# Panasonic GH5 6k?



## SpartanII (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone come across this yet? Holy smokes this is insane. Are there sufficient graphics cards and monitors available to support 4K yet? Am sure there are but this is madness.  (insert this is Sparta comment)

"According to Japanese news outlet Nikkan the Panasonic GH5 will get a resolution bump to approximately 20MP, with 18MP stills pulled from the 6K video mode in 16:9 aspect ratio. 4K at higher frame rates such as 60p, likely with a crop of the sensor is rumoured to be possible...."

Link: http://petapixel.com/2016/02/26/panasonic-launch-worlds-first-6k-consumer-camera-report-says/
&
http://www.eoshd.com/2016/02/panasonic-gh5-to-come-at-photokina-2016-shoots-6k-video-and-4k-60p/


----------



## RMahtab (Mar 8, 2016)

It is supposed to come out between now and March 2017


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2016)

Is there a standard for 6K? Anyone can claim 6K video, but without a standard definition, there may never be any software that can handle it, except for the manufacturers software.


----------



## pwp (Mar 8, 2016)

As a very happy GH4 shooter (for video projects) I would be too swayed by _any _GH5 speculation at this early stage. It's unlikely we'll see the GH5 in 2016. 

I use and value 4k entirely for flexibility in post (then output in 1080p) Though technically incorrect, it's a little like shooting RAW. What I'd ask for in a GH5 would be a decent iso bump and significant AF improvements. I'd never use AF for video on the GH4, but AF is fine for stills. Even at the expense of a size and weight boost, I'd really like to see the current and frankly ridiculous micro HDMI upgraded to an far more robust, bigger, locked connection. 

Panasonic are almost sure to ship a GH5 with some very cool surprises. But 6k? Meh...Can you turn it up to 11? ???

-pw


----------

